# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  przeciwciała ANA w ciąży

## MagdalenaB

Proszę o udzielenie mi informacji odnośnie moich wyników badań.
Niepokoją mnie wyniki ANA 3 w których wyszło, że stwierdzono obecność przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych w mianie 1:1000 dających na komórkach Hep-2 obraz świecenia ziarnisty. Badanie wykonano metodą immunoflurescencji IIFRNP/Sm, Sm, SS-A natywne (60 kDa), Ro-52, SS-B, Scl-70, Pm-Scl, Jo-1, Centomer B, PCNA, dsDNA, Nukleosomy, Histony, Rybosomalne białko P, AMA-M2 - ujemne, DFS70 - silnie dodatni.
. Czy istnieją przeciwwskazania do ciąży przy takich wyniku ANA? Czy powinnam przyjmować jakieś leki?
Zrobiłam w/w  badania ponieważ w grudniu przeszłam anginę podczas której wystąpiły u mnie obrzęki stawów. Do dnia dzisiejszego mam bóle stawów. RF, OB, CRF anty CCP, poziom vit D3 mam w normie, test na chlamydię ujemny. Co to może być za choroba/? czy bóle kiedyś miną??

----------

